

Streaming Music Showdown: Spotify vs. Beats - henrik_w
http://time.com/3727640/spotify-beats/

======
jinushaun
As a consumer and long time Spotify users, it really comes down to:

    
    
      * Price
      * Music library
      * User experience
      * Availability (web, desktop, mobile)
    

Although I think the Beats deal was/is stupid, I'll go with whichever
streaming service meets all four the best.

~~~
calciphus
Ever tried Google Music? I've been very impressed both with their ability to
take stuff offline seamlessly, size of the catalog, and the ability to upload
one's own tracks for inclusion.

$10/mo, 90 day free trial if you own a chromecast.

